# What's Missing?



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I wrote an article entitled How To Take Excellent Care of Your Cockapoo Dog based on the routine tasks we do for Alvin and Simon. Just wonder if I forgot something important.

If something's glaringly wrong with this article, please let me know and I will correct it. 

Thanks.


----------

